# Plow Lights



## riderman42 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey guys new here glad this forum exists!

I just bought a 1995 Ford F150 4x4 with a meyer plow. The plow and lights work great and I dont have a problem with their operation. I bought the vehicle during the day and brought it home at night.

I had trouble seeing with the plow lights with the plow up so I had to lower it a little even then I could hardly see. So I turn on the regular lights just so I could get home.

Being new I thought I was doing something wrong and had my plow in the wrong position. I stopped at a meyer parts store and they told me it it wasn't anything I was doing but that the lights were to low on the truck. He said they should be above the hood of the truck where mine barely make it past the hood of the truck

That made sense to me since the lights were blocked by the plow and I could clearly see that his lights were higher up than mine. He recommended that I create metal rod to extend the lights above the hood.

I do not have the equipment or the know how to do this. Does anybody have any other ideas on what I could do to make these lights workable? I would have asked him for more ideas but it was past their closing time and I did not want to keep them that late.

Thanks
Jake

Enclosed are pics of the truck


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

either bend and move the brackets that are on the plow now or get longer bolts and use some pipe to put them down into then rebolt them back to the brackets... but i say first try to move the brackets up some would look better that way...


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=89664


----------



## riderman42 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys 

One idea I had was to buy a couple 1/2 x 3 threaded rods with a couple of couplings to use as a way of extending the light - right now the lights are bolted to the bar i beleive the size of the thread coming out of the light and into the bar is a 1/2 inch in diameter thread 

I was thinking of attaching the rods to the lights using the a coupling and then bolting the rod to the light bar. What do you guys think?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

riderman42;1015604 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys
> 
> One idea I had was to buy a couple 1/2 x 3 threaded rods with a couple of couplings to use as a way of extending the light - right now the lights are bolted to the bar i beleive the size of the thread coming out of the light and into the bar is a 1/2 inch in diameter thread
> 
> I was thinking of attaching the rods to the lights using the a coupling and then bolting the rod to the light bar. What do you guys think?


well the block idea in the pic's want a bad idea would be strong when u hit show banks and so on.. and it's the cheapest way to go just a few bucks for the steel block's

or move the bottom angle bar up some on the mount either have it welded on or have a bolt welded on and connect it that way... cause you only have to come up what 4 to 6 inch's to come over the top of the blade... that might be ur best bet would look alot nicer...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

i just looked at the pic's again and i see the mounting bars are welded to the frame just go to a welding guy and have him move the bottom brackets up some and that will give you the clearance you need to get the lights over the blade


----------



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

Meyer sells risers that you put between the light and the tube. The Meyer part #08626. I have them on my 02 Excursion and they definately help alot.


----------

